# FINALLY***NOW WITH PICS INCLUDED***



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Well.

All I can say is........the wait was worth it.

S-Tronic....fantastic
3.2........the dogs danglies
Mag ride.........worth every penny if your'e on 19's and drive as it should be driven
Chennai leather.......better than in the photo's

Some thanks to a few people

Gareth Williams at Bespoke Automotive
What a pleasure to deal with. Professional, fast, and totally understanding of the customers needs. If you are looking for finance then give them a try. (sorry Kam but you never bothered to follow up my enquiry)
Phil Jones at Pentagon...windows look great
To all forum members who gave their advice and support in choosing the spec and the advice when times where a bit tough with the waiting...
Special mention to OctogonMike/AidenL and Toshiba.

Cheers to all

I will post some photo's at the weekend when I have time to give it a huge lump of TLC after yesterday's cross country drive

Here you go..........It gets better by th day!!


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Great reads like your well chuffed, looking forward to the photo's.

Mmm Chennai leather...


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Well chuffed would be an understatement!! 8)

Can't wait for Le Mans now.....this year will be a hoot


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Chuffed for you 2meter. Really looking forward to seeing your pictures.

Don't forget that DonaldC is waiting for word on RS4's with MR


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Chennai leather real shame you cant get this on the Coupe - i would have had it. Might even get a Roadster so i can


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

Great news you got the TT after all this time!!

Thanks also for the positive feedback for our business, you were a pleasure to deal with as well to be honest!! Although maybe texting each other on your wedding day in Russia might be going a bit beyond the realms of what your wife finds acceptable...... :lol:

Enjoy the car and look forward to the pictures of course


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> Chuffed for you 2meter. Really looking forward to seeing your pictures.
> 
> Don't forget that DonaldC is waiting for word on RS4's with MR


I personally love it...it is so smooth through bends, and doesn't tram line on the straight at all. I can't sing it's praises enough. I am not sure how deep a review I need to write short of, "if you can afford it and you like the look, DO IT!"


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

GarethW said:


> Great news you got the TT after all this time!!
> 
> Thanks also for the positive feedback for our business, you were a pleasure to deal with as well to be honest!! Although maybe texting each other on your wedding day in Russia might be going a bit beyond the realms of what your wife finds acceptable...... :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the car and look forward to the pictures of course


Well there was only so much Vodka a man can drink without taking a rest!!! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

V6 - vroom vroom


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> V6 - vroom vroom


Actually, it's been afew years since I had a V6 (Pug 406 Coupe), and I used to like the sound, pull and grunt of that, but this TT is in a different league

(sorry if I sound like a kid with a new toy.........but I am)


----------



## hawk29 (Dec 9, 2006)

2meter,

Good to hear your loving it! Looking forward to seeing the photos..

Enjoy & congrats on your wedding!


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

2meter, Glad your'e happy with the TT. Know exactly what you mean about the V6  

Donald - I agree with 2meter's comment... 19" RS4 wheels with MR is an absolute 'must have' if you want to spend the exta dough! On comfort setting the MR/RS4 combo is perfect on country lanes, A-roads and motorways. The ride is firm, but not so your teeth clatter or spine jars. It's not saloon car comfort, but IMO that's not how it should be. I've not had a chance to 'go bonkers' on the Sport setting yet 'cos I'm still running in :roll: However, it does make an immediate difference as soon as you press the button.
.


----------



## jeremyp (Oct 22, 2006)

2meter

What level of tints did you go for?


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

jeremyp said:


> 2meter
> 
> What level of tints did you go for?


Hi Jeremyp

I chose the darkest you are allowed by law on the side windows. To be honest they are not as dark as the one's I had on the A4 Cab but they are still darker than standard.....so not to "ASBO" if you know what I mean.

I also wanted to have the same shade all round as IMHO it looks better.

By the way, I chose Pentagon as they are Audi approved and it wouldn't interfere with the warranty.

Any news on yours?


----------



## jeremyp (Oct 22, 2006)

Picking up at lunchtime, as long as the money gets paid into their account!

Audi wouldn't get my TTR done with Pentagon because they (Audi) don't allow the front windows to be done! I would need to go to Pentagon direct!

I guess you went for Light Smoke?


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes I think so, light smoke sounds about right

Where are you buying yours from?

After the problems I'd had with Haroldwood the salesman helped out by allowing Pentagon Romford to come and collect, install and return all before I had collected the car.

Neat and quick


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh

And by the way

Good luck with the collection

Lets see those photo's


----------



## jeremyp (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm getting mine from Chelmsford Audi

Or I was - the finance hasn't turned up!


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the finance. Will you get it sorted today?

Chelmsford are part of Hodgson Automotive Group (the same group as Haroldwood)

I'm surprised they wouldn't do something....

Saying that, Hraoldwood had really screwed up some things in the lead up to me selling the A4 cab and have been a complete joke regarding the delivery estimation of first the TTC then the TTR so I think it was the least they could do to get it done prior to pick up


----------



## jeremyp (Oct 22, 2006)

No one can tell me when the money will appear in their account! And they won't accept a letter from Lombard to say the money has been spent

The Finance Manager at the dealership has thrown his toys because I didn't get the finance from him


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

To be honest, Gareth did tell me that they (the finance people) would try every trick in the book to stall the process.

Sorry mate, I hope you get it sorted in the end....I know I don't have to say it but stay strong and focussed......in the end....two fingers to them


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

2meter said:


> To be honest, Gareth did tell me that they (the finance people) would try every trick in the book to stall the process.
> 
> Sorry mate, I hope you get it sorted in the end....I know I don't have to say it but stay strong and focussed......in the end....two fingers to them


Which I'm afraid is the case here....(same dealership group again :roll: )

We are working on a solution right now for Jeremy to get his car as it's not the finance company at fault here, merely the vagaries of telegraphic transfers and an obstructive dealer/Business Manager....


----------



## RichardM (Apr 18, 2007)

Great, same dealer group I'm getting mine from!

Does it pay to arrange the finance well in advance? Or would that not make any difference?


----------



## jeremyp (Oct 22, 2006)

Richard

The finance was arranged in adavance with plenty of time to spare. The key thing is the invoice. The finance company need this to be able to pay the money. The dealer won't issue an invoice until they have the car and my dealer didn't rush to produce the invoice.


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

RichardM said:


> Great, same dealer group I'm getting mine from!
> 
> Does it pay to arrange the finance well in advance? Or would that not make any difference?


Hi Richard,

Usually the finance payment (if not taken in house with the supplying dealer - and why would you?!) is sent to their account 24-48 hours before the collection date/time, but once it is sent there is no guarantee for when the dealership account can actually see it. Usually it's never a problem, except (and this is one of the reasons) it's being sent to a dealership who have "lost" the opportunity to provide the best finance quote for the customer......you can make your own assumptions as to why that might be :wink:


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

jeremyp said:


> Richard
> 
> The finance was arranged in adavance with plenty of time to spare. The key thing is the invoice. The finance company need this to be able to pay the money. The dealer won't issue an invoice until they have the car and my dealer didn't rush to produce the invoice.


100% correct.


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

RichardM said:


> Great, same dealer group I'm getting mine from!
> 
> Does it pay to arrange the finance well in advance? Or would that not make any difference?


Richard

All I can suggest is that you have a 'great' relationship with your sales guy and gently push him well in advance


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

2meter said:


> RichardM said:
> 
> 
> > Great, same dealer group I'm getting mine from!
> ...


maybe sleep with him?!


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

GarethW said:


> 2meter said:
> 
> 
> > RichardM said:
> ...


Only if he is a she and it would lead to extra discount!! :lol:


----------



## jeremyp (Oct 22, 2006)

GarethW said:


> maybe sleep with him?!


I tried that with mine and clearly it didn't work


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

jeremyp said:


> GarethW said:
> 
> 
> > maybe sleep with him?!
> ...


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats Sir ! 

Glads shes arrives and that you are happy with her - and thanks for them mention


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

jeremyp said:


> I'm getting mine from Chelmsford Audi
> 
> Or I was - the finance hasn't turned up!


Jeremy-how did you get on in the end?
Did you get your car today or did the dealer take Audis PR another notch lower?
Hope all went well in the end.


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

paulie1 said:


> jeremyp said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting mine from Chelmsford Audi
> ...


Jeremy-how did you get on in the end?
Did you get your car today or did the dealer take Audis PR another notch lower?
Hope all went well in the end.

Ditto

Waiting to hear the news JP


----------



## RichardM (Apr 18, 2007)

2meter said:


> RichardM said:
> 
> 
> > Great, same dealer group I'm getting mine from!
> ...


A good friend of mine works at the dealer (but not in sales or finance), hopefully he can help push it along if needed!


----------



## jeremyp (Oct 22, 2006)

OK, I got the car in the end! It was a last minute thing thanks to Gareth's responsiveness!

In addition to them being a pain about the finance turning up, they also told me I was a liar about some scraping on the front lip of my A3 that they hadn't spotted in the first appraisal!

Finally, my salesman was dealing with someone off the street so couldn't do the handover.

Whole experience was really poor and I won't be using them again.

Gareth was fantastic!

Car is excellent! Hope to post some pictures soon, it's going to have it's Pioneer Avic D3 fitted tomorrow


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Can't believe Hodgson Automotive Group(Haroldwood/Chelmsford/Woodford Green Audi) have such bad service.

After several stories on here about Chelmsford, plus my own experience at Haroldwood and Woodford Green, it would be interesting to hear from others if they have anything good t say about them.

As for the salesman to be "too" busy...........well, that's just plain bad manners. I bet he wasn't too busy when you placed the order!! :evil:

Anyway. Gareth at Bespoke assures me that there are some 'good' Audi dealers out there that he has experience of so I guess I'll choose that route if I ever buy another Audi.

Congratulations JemereyP. I'll try and get my shots on the site at the weekend after the detailing. Don't forget yours.


----------



## jeremyp (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks 2meter

One thing is for sure, I'll ask Gareth to find my next car - he can pick the dealership!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad you got your car sorted Jeremy.

Forget the sodding dealer and enjoy your car.......!!

On a general point - When are we going to get the Best/Worst Dealer thread started? Surely Audi should be told about crap service like this.


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> Glad you got your car sorted Jeremy.
> 
> Forget the sodding dealer and enjoy your car.......!!
> 
> On a general point - When are we going to get the Best/Worst Dealer thread started? Surely Audi should be told about crap service like this.


Great idea. How do we start such a thing

After spending not short of a pretty penny over the years I think it would be time for Audi to actually hear some home truths.

This last experience has been nothing short of a total disaster, and from reading several threads from others on here, I am not alone


----------



## RichardM (Apr 18, 2007)

How about something like this:

http://www.lexusownersclub.co.uk/reviews/index.php

When I had a Lexus I always found it very useful.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

jeremyp said:


> OK, I got the car in the end! It was a last minute thing thanks to Gareth's responsiveness!
> 
> In addition to them being a pain about the finance turning up, they also told me I was a liar about some scraping on the front lip of my A3 that they hadn't spotted in the first appraisal!
> 
> ...


D3...now that's what i call a proper Sat Nav....look forward to the pics and review .....oh congrats on the car


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

RichardM said:


> How about something like this:
> 
> http://www.lexusownersclub.co.uk/reviews/index.php
> 
> When I had a Lexus I always found it very useful.


Brilliant idea.

I will write an e-mail to he Owners Club


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Got round to pasting up the photo's


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Congratulations.

All I can say is wow, car looks fantastic.

I hope your ready for all the looks you'll get everywhere you go.

I've already had 2 people actually come up to me in carparks and ask me about the car and if they could have a look inside.


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

I was in South Dublin last night and a 'small' crowd (ok, 3 people) were looking at it while I was in a shop.....bit of me was chuffed and another bit was a bit worried, but hey ho........

Thanks for the comments


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Must say, those pics look really great. 8) Not a roadster fan, but that looks cool!

Better then the red one i saw in the flesh, that had black leathers. Your leathers just set it off 

Hell, even the floor mats are nice :lol: ........barsteward......enjoy your new super star status. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Very nice mate - love your key ring too


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Cheers chaps


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

stunning - if only they did that leather on the TTC.


----------



## seniorjj (Mar 30, 2007)

Great to finally see a dark coloured roadster on here!

Looks awesome- love the RS4s.

It'll look even better in the metal as well, I'm sure of that!


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

2meter said:


> I was in South Dublin last night and a 'small' crowd (ok, 3 people) were looking at it while I was in a shop.....bit of me was chuffed and another bit was a bit worried, but hey ho........
> 
> Thanks for the comments


I have a newsagents and usually get a space right outside the door, so I can always keep my eye on the people who are eyeing up the car!  Basically the car is parked about 10ft from the till...and me behind it.

I got my car March 7th. Thats about 80 days ago now. Every single one of those days I have had *at least* 20 people a day come in and ask me about the car. Some are regulars/Semi regulars who are gradually copping on that the car being parked outside everyday could mean I own it. The rest are randomers. If they are well dressed and well spoken and they ask me if its my car I'll answer in the affirmative. If they look a bit dodgy I'll just say, "I Wish!!" 

Thats in addition to the fact that *most* people walking by, visibly slow down and eye up the car while walking past. Sometimes accompanyied by the words "Oh look, theres a new Audi TT". Who knows whether they like it or not but they do *notice* it.

I've also seen about 4 or 5 lads taking pictures of the car. 4 with their camera phones and one with a fancy looking SLR jobbie. They all looked respectable thank God. None were wearing Burberry!! 

I've had a couple take pictures of each other posing at the car and I also had another couple who did the same thing and bizarrely the girl crouched around the drivers side while the boyfriend took a picture through the passenger window from the other side of the car. That was a real WTF moment until I copped what they were doing. The photo would look like she was sitting behind the wheel. Turns out he was faffing about for ages trying to get the right angle to pull this illusion off!!  Had a right chuckle about that one.

I've even had a bunch of lads milling around the car eying it up, only for a 911 slowly drive past (Who was also eyeing up the car! ) , one of the group say, "Theres a Porsche", the others quickly glance up and say "Oh Yeah" in unison and then turn straight back to my TT. Obviously a 911 is in another league entirely but because the TT is still new and rare I guess thats the reason it held more interest for the gang of lads then the (common sight) Porsche.

I guess I have more of these stories because I am beside the car all day long basically. You guys probably aren't there to see 1 tenth of the attention your cars get!

I can only imagine the attention 2meters car is getting. I'd say the roadsters get even more attention than the Coupes and 2meters is the finest example I have seen yet. The roadster really pulls off the extented Colour Leather. Much more so than a Coupe would IMHO.


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

looks great! love the leather too, i spotted the key ring aswell! very nice 8)


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Simply the best looking roadster out there so far... Can you do some pics with the spolier down?


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Guys....(and girls  ) thanks for the kind words

Been out all day, roof down enjoying the coastline.

It gets better by the mile!!

Can't wait for Le Mans now... it'll be a scream this year with an extra 'howl' from the V6!! :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Open: Great
Closed: Terrible


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Open: Great
> Closed: Terrible


What is??? The Pub??? :lol:


----------



## mangonation (Sep 12, 2007)

ordered a phantom black roadster with the brown leather and 19 rs4 wheels in the 2 litre . just found your pics, and mate it looks amazing, cant wait. i did not go for the extended leather pack which im gutted now cause it look mint and the car in production now. but im even more excited after seeing your. nice one mangoantion


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Man, love your car, that's TASTY! Nice interior colour too!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I noticed the TT keyring too, where'd you get it??


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

smartartkid said:


> Man, love your car, that's TASTY! Nice interior colour too!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I noticed the TT keyring too, where'd you get it??


Same question from me...


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

ebay methinks


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> ebay methinks


You're right, you can't move on there for them. Dumb ass question!


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

looks mint. nice one!!


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Jace said:


> looks mint. nice one!!


Not as dumb ass as you might think, can you find a solid metal TT keyring, like the one in the pic with the TT letters? I couldn't but I'm probably dumb! :lol: [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Takes a bit of effort, search globally and state keyring (not key ring), you get

http://cgi.ebay.com/Audi-TT-RS-S4-RS4-A ... dZViewItem

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/Audi-TT-RS-S4-RS4-A ... dZViewItem

That's assuming that _2meter_ has 2 key rings on his fob in the photo.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for that Eric. It was the TT letters keyring I was after. I did find the one's you put links to and I don't think the first one is the proper logo. It looks like a home made jobbie and the letters are more like the Mk1 logo than the Mk2 letters. :?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, they don't look the best. Didn't appreciate the diff between mk1 and mk2.

Maybe _2meter_ can put us out of our misery and tell us where he had them from, even if it was eBay.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

I've sent him a message already  Eric I'll let you know if I hear anything. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Recently sold the TT

Key ring came from DavidG

Do a search on here for him

He also did the Garmin vent mounted Sat Nav holder for me

Top bloke, rapid and good gear


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks 2meter, we'll have a look.


----------

